# canning kohlrabi questions



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

my kohlrabi is ready to be harvested, I would like to be able to preserve some. The freezer is not an option because of limited space. I was wondering how long and at what pressure to can it at. Also could I can both bulb and greens, and if so together or seperatly. thank you for any help


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

While not identical, the bulbs are similar in texture and density to carrots, potatoes and beets.

Since the processing time for hot packed difference is only 10 minutes across the three, you can use your best judgement.

I process my hot-pack pints for 30 mins at 10lbs and haven't had a problem.

I would process the bulbs and greens separately, using the spinach and other greens recommendations for the tops. 

I don't can my kohlrabi greens, since they dehydrate quite well (blanch for 4 minutes, dry until crisp/brittle like cabbage and spinach) and I don't like their texture canned.


----------

